
Model Y - abhshkdz
https://www.tesla.com/modely
======
gwbas1c
Why is this flagged "dupe?" This is the only story on Hacker News that links
to "[https://www.tesla.com/modely"](https://www.tesla.com/modely")

(And yes, I actually run a Hacker News crawler that indexes by the URL that
stories link to.)

